# Are the oem fog lights an easy plug and play for the 2019 Tiguan se?



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

Are the oem fog lights an easy plug and play for the 2019 Tiguan se? If so, any DIY links?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't think it'll be easy to get it working like oem (cornering lights, etc). But you could always buy the fog lights and fog light trim and wire them to a relay harness that's triggered off of the parking lights so they're always on or wire a switch into the cabin. 

There are Chinese aftermarket fog lights and fog light trim pieces for sale on AliExpress. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Euro switch with fogs can be wired to control aux relay. No need to add a second switch. I'm looking to take this route on my GSW. The pin out at the switch matches the MK7 GSW - already tested the rotary switches between my MK2 Tig and MK7 GSW


D3Audi said:


> I don't think it'll be easy to get it working like oem (cornering lights, etc). But you could always buy the fog lights and fog light trim and wire them to a relay harness that's triggered off of the parking lights so they're always on or wire a switch into the cabin.
> 
> There are Chinese aftermarket fog lights and fog light trim pieces for sale on AliExpress.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks for that.... I’ve been holding off my AliExpress order until I read more into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

I reallly wanna add the oem fogs to my 19 se. the dealership thinks after the first of the year there will be more options available to add to the lower trim models that are standard on the higher trim ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rootdir (Dec 10, 2018)

Jiggie2 said:


> I reallly wanna add the oem fogs to my 19 se. the dealership thinks after the first of the year there will be more options available to add to the lower trim models that are standard on the higher trim ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah hoping they do similar to the official harness they had for the B7 Passat (561-052-186-A), keep us posted if you hear anything! I have recently purchased the 2019 Tiguan SE as well and really annoyed me that the fog lamps were so limited in distribution (maybe this was regional? I'm in Texas).


----------



## KoRaNgAtAnG (Mar 21, 2019)

Iljata said:


> Euro switch with fogs can be wired to control aux relay. No need to add a second switch. I'm looking to take this route on my GSW. The pin out at the switch matches the MK7 GSW - already tested the rotary switches between my MK2 Tig and MK7 GSW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Iljata, any chance you can provide a link for the fog light switch? I’m doing the same thing to my 2018 SE. already bought fogs and the bezels. Just need the switch and I should be good to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

I have been waiting to do this for my 2018 SE. I have not been able to locate the needed wiring harness.. Does anyone have a link for the harness?

Cindy


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

KoRaNgAtAnG said:


> Hey Iljata, any chance you can provide a link for the fog light switch? I’m doing the same thing to my 2018 SE. already bought fogs and the bezels. Just need the switch and I should be good to go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link for where you got the lights and bezels? Plz  here is the switch I got for mine. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

If you guys check out the topic on adding the rear fog you can see if your tig has the fog light trigger wire. If you pull out the light switch and the wire is there in the harness it “should be” as simple as adding the lights and the harness for the lights. I have a plug under my bumper that I’m working on confirming is the harness for the front fog wires to plug in to. I’ll update as soon as I know more. Mine is a 19 se as well and I’m 80% sure all the Tiguans have the trigger wire in the 18-19. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffgraf (Aug 19, 2019)

I believe I'm in the same boat as you all. My car before I was able to find an OEM fog light kit. I recently purchased a 18 tigaun se without fogs. I was looking to install them. I asked a local VW service tech if tigauns come prewired for fogs. He said "it would have had to been ordered from the factory like that. it's impossible to install fog lights unless it was done while the car was built."

I disagree but I decided to leave the conversation without any further comment. Has anyone been able to verify if they are prewired? Jiggie2 mentioned the topic on rear fog lights for a check on this. Can you all point me to that topic? I tried to search but was unsuccessful.


----------



## jiggie81 (Jul 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. C. (Aug 3, 2018)

Any success installing fogs in the fog-less Tiguans? Looking for tips on parts to buy or stay away from, and if there are tips for clean and easy installs. 

I’m considering this but curious on all necessary parts. I assume you need the single trim (fog surround) for each side, the actual fog light housings, bulbs, and wiring. Ideally, I would love to hook these up to a euro switch for a clean OEM-like install, but if that’s a huge hassle, I’ll add a button near the shifter. 

1)Trim - is only the large outer plastic needed? I see there are other parts noting they are fog light trim as well








Is this necessary as well?









2) is there a consensus on quality of fog light housing for light pattern etc? Ali Express vs OEM?
















There is an included harness which could be extremely handy in the Ali-X kit but I’d a vapid if people have tried and dislike their patterns. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggie81 (Jul 6, 2015)

So i found this harness and bought it. Going to attempt to wire it in to the bcm with the oem lights i bought. I already have the oem switch because i have the rear fog mod. Harness wont be here till January so ill keep everyone updated. I do have a separate harness and switch for back up. Ill install it and if i dont need it for the fogs ill use it for ditch lights or led light bar. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Front Fog light wiring


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

please keep us updated on what happens, every VW i've owned had foglights and i really miss them


----------



## jiggie81 (Jul 6, 2015)

Got the oem fog lights installed. Bought the trim and housings from the dealership. Just waiting on the harness from aliexpress to come thats suppose to be a stock harness that will plug in to the bcm. I also ordered h8 pigtails and a switch kit just incase the aliexpress harness doesnt work. Will keep updated on the wiring install. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. C. (Aug 3, 2018)

jiggie81 said:


> Got the oem fog lights installed. Bought the trim and housings from the dealership. Just waiting on the harness from aliexpress to come thats suppose to be a stock harness that will plug in to the bcm. I also ordered h8 pigtails and a switch kit just incase the aliexpress harness doesnt work. Will keep updated on the wiring install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Can you link which specific trim part #’s you purchased from the dealer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Hey jiggie81, super off topic but where did you get the black grille, or are they the Aliexpress black covers?


----------



## jiggie81 (Jul 6, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> Hey jiggie81, super off topic but where did you get the black grille, or are they the Aliexpress black covers?


Nope! It is vinyl wrapped metallic black! But will be changing it as i did a thing with my rear badge so ill be changing the grille to match! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggie81 (Jul 6, 2015)

Mr. C. said:


> Awesome! Can you link which specific trim part #’s you purchased from the dealer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just told the parts department i needed the foglight housings and trim because i was adding them to my se. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggie81 (Jul 6, 2015)

Mr. C. said:


> Awesome! Can you link which specific trim part #’s you purchased from the dealer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Part numbers for the trim. Would only let me so ine picture at a time lol. The lights didnt have a part number sticker on them. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. C. (Aug 3, 2018)

jiggie81 said:


> Part numbers for the trim. Would only let me so ine picture at a time lol. The lights didnt have a part number sticker on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
So basically, the trim was just one large piece of plastic surrounding the fog light housing for each side? I wanted to confirm that there weren’t multiple pieces needed to configure the trim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggie81 (Jul 6, 2015)

Mr. C. said:


> Thanks!
> So basically, the trim was just one large piece of plastic surrounding the fog light housing for each side? I wanted to confirm that there weren’t multiple pieces needed to configure the trim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct. Just the one. But there is a difference between the sel and R bumpers so make sure you get the non R trim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggie81 (Jul 6, 2015)

Update! Got my oem fogs working. I currently have them wired to a separate switch, but will be using my extra harness to pin the bcm to work with the oem switch soon. Its 2 wires that run to the bcm one for left and right light then a ground ring in the engine bay. You can buy the pig tails for the h8 bulbs on amazon along with a led switch kit. The mk7 gti harness for the fogs can be bought on aliexpress. I bought the dual color led fog bulbs from deauto led.







wont let me post the links for some reason to the harness or amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dampfmann (Feb 14, 2020)

*OEM Fog light addition*



jiggie81 said:


> Update! Got my oem fogs working. I currently have them wired to a separate switch, but will be using my extra harness to pin the bcm to work with the oem switch soon. Its 2 wires that run to the bcm one for left and right light then a ground ring in the engine bay. You can buy the pig tails for the h8 bulbs on amazon along with a led switch kit. The mk7 gti harness for the fogs can be bought on aliexpress. I bought the dual color led fog bulbs from deauto led.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question, did you have to do a software update to get the OEM fog lights to work?

To clarify...

You bought the fog lights (left and right), the dashboard switch with the fog light setting, and a wiring harness. Installed it all and it worked.

Thanks ... Peter


----------



## hoppster (Jun 12, 2020)

*2020 Tiguan SE Fog Lights--SOLUTION*

Hi All, long-time lurker, new to posting.

Regarding the 2020 Tiguan SE & OEM Fog lights, all you need to do is get the parts specified for the 2019 Tiguan. Trim parts are identical for the non-R line models from 2019-2020.

*Trim Parts:* 5NN853211B9B9 and 5NN853212B9B9. Both are described as: Fog Light Trim. Bezel. Trim. W/O R-Line Package OR Model. Cover. End plate. Fog Light. Frame. Lamp. Ring. 
I paid $75 each at Niello VW. 

NOTE: if you have excellent fine-motor skills and a sharp razor/knife, you might be able to carve out the trim pieces to fit the lights & save $150. (I don't)

*Lights:* VW sells a kit for the 2019 Tiguans, which includes four of the screws you'll need. I went with the TYC brand from Rock Auto, which costs about 1/2 of the price of the VW kit. Quality seemed good enough--I have used the TYC brand on two other VWs. 

*Screws:* N90974701: Bolt. Screw. Shield. Cover. Grille. (Front, Upper, Lower). These are like $0.54 each, and you'll need four. Maybe get more for spares--these are also the bolts that fasten the lower engine cover to the car, the wheelwell trim, and interior panels. 

*Harness:* 2020 Tiguan contains NO pre-wiring. I bought the harness from Kufatec and it arrived in 2 days. *Use the "B" plug on the Control Module*. 
The wires in the Kufatec kit are labeled with the pin locations in the "B" plug, a very nice touch (pins 5 and 45). The harness fit very well with enough length to run through the firewall grommet to both front fogs. 

Programming via VCDS was not too difficult. Make sure you specify the bulb type that has the word "allgemeines..." in the 12NL and 13NL menus, unless you're using LED bulbs. 

"Allgemeines" means "general", so this is for your generic halogen bulb, I presume. _Note: It would be really helpful to know German--some of the words don't translate well using online translators. _ 

Lights look great. Next project: Rear Fog light. I'm considering using an LED replacement for the bumper reflector that I found on Ebay so I can keep both backup lights. 

Best of Luck!

--Hoppster
(Many VWs past and present, including my new Tiguan SE).


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

hoppster said:


> Hi All, long-time lurker, new to posting.
> 
> Regarding the 2020 Tiguan SE & OEM Fog lights, all you need to do is get the parts specified for the 2019 Tiguan. Trim parts are identical for the non-R line models from 2019-2020.
> 
> ...


This is awesome! would you be able to share any links to where you purchased these items? especially items like the harness. Also any additional guides on running the harness and more specific info on the programming?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jiggie81 said:


> Update! Got my oem fogs working. I currently have them wired to a separate switch, but will be using my extra harness to pin the bcm to work with the oem switch soon. Its 2 wires that run to the bcm one for left and right light then a ground ring in the engine bay. You can buy the pig tails for the h8 bulbs on amazon along with a led switch kit. The mk7 gti harness for the fogs can be bought on aliexpress. I bought the dual color led fog bulbs from deauto led.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks amazing. That red/yellow combo is perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## hoppster (Jun 12, 2020)

DanSan said:


> This is awesome! would you be able to share any links to where you purchased these items? especially items like the harness. Also any additional guides on running the harness and more specific info on the programming?


Sure: here it is: 

Hi:

PNs are as follows:

*Trim:* 5NN853211B9B9 and 5NN853212B9B9 (left & right)

*RockAuto Fogs:* TYC 19621600 and 19621500 (L/R)

*Headlight Switch:* I ordered it Used on Ebay from VFO Parts GmbH. This one was made in Spain. It has the pull-out setting for the Rear Fog light as well. The VW PN is 5G0941431BD. 

I like to buy OEM parts whenever possible, as some folks have reported the made-in-China headlight switches are either good or junk. 

*Harness*: Here's what I bought from Kufatec:

Fog Light Wiring - Harness - MQB Item ID: 39886; Cost: €29.40
This is a nice kit--each of the wires to the "B" plug in the module is labeled, and the instructions are adequate. 

The tough part is removing the battery*, which is very heavy and has to slide towards the front of the car to lift it up. 

*Installation, Inside:* Behind the battery, down a bit, is a rubber grommet that is beneath a grommet-shaped cutout. Push the grommet out from the inside (you'll see it behind & up from the brake pedal). Poke a small hole in the grommet & push the harness wires, the ends that go to the "B" plug, through. Leave enough slack to be able to fasten the wires to any other wire bundle using gaffer tape or tie-wraps. 

*Installation, Engine Compartment:* reinstall the grommet with the wires running through it & route the wires to the fog light locations. Again, affix the wires to other bundles as necessary. The Kufatec instructions say to take off the entire bumper, which may be a good way to get at it. I didn't. I removed several screws in the tirewell, partially removed the wheel trim, and popped/pried out the old non-fog-light trim. 

*If the battery is out long enough, the car's computer freaks out, with multiple errors for TPMS, traction control, etc. 

The internet told me that a few startup cycles and driving the car in circles, one each way lock-to-lock would fix it. It did, although I had to reset the drivers-side window and the one behind it to get them to automatically go up & down. 

*Window fix:* roll it up, let go of the switch. Then hold the switch in the UP direction for 5 seconds. Roll it down, let go of the switch, then hold it in the DOWN position for 5 seconds. Repeat for each window as necessary. The 2 passenger-side windows fixed themselves...maybe because they were rolled up when I took out the battery. 

*Other advice:* pulling out the plug from the Control Module is a little scary, I feared fouling up the electrical system. So don't manhandle it. The B plug has a red tab that you lift a little, then depress the black tab and the white handle-thing will rotate, allowing you to remove the plug from the CM. 

*Trim:* To reach the plug, you need to take out a lot of the trim. The one that's tricky is the lower kick panel, which has a plastic screw BEHIND the hood release--so you have to pull and hold the hood release while working a thin-blade screwdriver into the plug that hides the plastic screw. Once the plug is out, you can unscrew the plug. You must also lift up the trim to the side of the seat to get the kick panel out. Once you can see the CM & the plugs, you're probably good to go. 

*Programming*: I have to point you to some of the other posters who have done this, including the fine folks in the Golf MK7 forums. I followed their instructions. The relevant menus are the 12NL and 13NL menus. If your fogs are regular halogen bulbs, select the option that has the word "Allgemeines..." under the "Lasttyp" menu. 

That should do it. I'll also publicly post this to the vortex site. 

Best of Luck!

--Hoppster
2020 Tiguan SE


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

hoppster said:


> Sure: here it is:


Thank you so much, very much appreciate it. I've got a friend who is a wiz with retrofitting so I sent him all this stuff and I'm going to try and get it done. Any advice on how to remove the trims for the foglights? Does the bumper have to come off at all?


----------



## hoppster (Jun 12, 2020)

Kufatec fog light harness installation Instructions say Remove Bumper. I didn't do that, just (gently) pried up outer trim, removed 4 of the underwell screws, and then the front fog light baffles.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Do the fogs come on as cornering lights? I don't need fogs, but I would really like cornering lights.


----------



## Stonezulla (Feb 6, 2013)

PZ said:


> Do the fogs come on as cornering lights? I don't need fogs, but I would really like cornering lights.


You can code them to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauld1 (May 7, 2008)

*Fog Light Switch*

I installed all the parts as described including the Kufatec wiring harness, however I didn't have the need for a rear fog light position on the switch, so I order the 5GM941431B. Took it to the dealer to have these lights enabled but they could not get it to work, because they suggest I have the wrong switch. I show this is the OEM switch with a single fog light position. Does anyone know if this switch will indeed work?


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Dampfmann said:


> *OEM Fog light addition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M
No I didn’t have to do any coding for the way I installed the lights. I used the harness from AliExpress and a led light bar harness and ran a separate switch. I never did get a chance to wire the lights to the bcm. I was told by the dealership if I connected the wires to the bcm it would void all my electrical warranty. Not sure how true that was but I decided against it. Sorry just got back on the forums and logged in to the wrong account lol.


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

gauld1 said:


> *Fog Light Switch*
> 
> I installed all the parts as described including the Kufatec wiring harness, however I didn't have the need for a rear fog light position on the switch, so I order the 5GM941431B. Took it to the dealer to have these lights enabled but they could not get it to work, because they suggest I have the wrong switch. I show this is the OEM switch with a single fog light position. Does anyone know if this switch will indeed work?


It could be you got a bad switch but could always try a different oem switch with just the front fog position.


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

hoppster said:


> *2020 Tiguan SE Fog Lights--SOLUTION*
> 
> Hi All, long-time lurker, new to posting.
> 
> ...


This is an awesome update to adding the fog lights!! If I keep my tig I’ll redo them with this harness!!! Great work!


----------



## bhavenga (Mar 7, 2021)

hoppster said:


> Sure: here it is:
> 
> Hi:
> 
> ...


This post was immensely helpful. Thank you! I ended up following it almost to the letter, and we had almost no issues. Some comments from my experience (on a *2020 Tiguan SE*)*.

Parts used:*

5NN853211B9B9 - Left side fog light trim, ~$70 (ECS Tuning)
5NN853212B9B9 - Right side fog light trim, ~$70 (ECS Tuning)
TYC 19621600SET - Left & Right fog light housings, ~$130 (Rock Auto)
Fog Light Wiring - Harness - MQB, ~$30 (Kufatec in Germany, took less than a week for delivery)
Body screws x4 (Part #N90974701) - ~$10 for 25 (Amazon) - you only need 4 of these, but having extra doesn't hurt
5GM941431B - Euro Light Switch with front & rear fogs, ~$60 (ECS Tuning)
OBDEleven adapter + android app (already owned)


Removing the old trim pieces was tricky, it really took some leverage to get them to pop free. What worked for me was holding the two trim tabs behind the wheel well trim and really _pushing _the trim piece toward the front of the car. This budged the piece about 1/2 an inch, which is enough to get the rest going easily. The tabs on the skinny corner of the trim piece were also ornery, so I had to use a plastic trim removal tool to push the tab free from behind the trim piece.
Removing the battery was essential. I have no idea how someone would be able to run the harness without that. Once the battery was removed, it took about 2 minutes to fish the harness through with a metal coathanger (pushed through the firewall grommet from inside the footwell).
The only trim pieces I had to remove inside the footwell are the larger piece behind the hood lid lever, the skinny trim piece to the left of the dashboard (for visibility), and the mini glove box door (again for visibility). It's a tight fit getting your hand to the B plug, but it's manageable.
I used a small screwdriver to pop up the red locking tab on the plug (it pops straight up about 1/4 inch)
Then I used that same small screwdriver to hold down the black locking tab while I gently folded down the white handle. The whole assembly then slides down out of the BCM.

To actually insert the harness pins, you need to disassemble the plug. (I had not seen these instructions anywhere, so had to figure this one out with some trial and error)
Carefully snip the zip tie holding the harness to the plug frame.
There are two very small tabs on the rear of the plug - gently push those down and slide the two plug trays out of the plug frame.
Once the plug trays are out of the frame, you just pop the new pins in (B45 for Left and B5 for Right), then slide them back into the frame until the tabs click.
Then use a new zip tie to bundle the harness together and reattach to the frame.
Install the plug into the BCM the same way it came out: slide in from the bottom, then push the white handle up until it clicks, then push in the red locking tab.

Programming was a bit tricky, because there's so much random information and it was tough to piece it all together. Here is what worked for me:
Change light switch type from standard to Fog light enabled
Central Electronics (09) > Access Code = *31347*
Central Electronic (09) > Adaptations > Aussenlicht_uebergreifend > LDS_mit_Nebellict = *YES*

Enable Fog Lights
Central Electronics (09) > Access Code = *31347*
Central Electronics (09) > Adaptations > Leuchte12NL LB45 (left fog light)
Lasttyp 12 = *10 - allgemeine Scheinwerfer*
10 = “standard halogen bulbs”
Use option 6 if LEDs are installed instead.

Lampendefekbitposition 12 = *38 *
Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 12 = *22*
Lichtfunktion A 12 = *Nebellicht links*
(primary mode = left fog light)

Lichtfunktion B 12 = *nicht akti*v 
(Auto mode = not active)

Dimmwert AB 12 = *127* 
(Brightness value = FULL)

Lichtansteuerung HD AB 12 = *ALWAYS*

Central Electronics (09) > Adaptations > Leuchte13NL RB5 (right fog light)
Lasttyp 13 = *10 - allgemeine Scheinwerfer*
10 = “standard halogen bulbs”
Use option 6 if LEDs are installed instead.

Lampendefekbitposition 13 = *42 *
Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 13 = *23*
Lichtfunktion A 13 = *Nebellicht rechts*
(primary mode = left fog light)

Lichtfunktion B 13 = *nicht aktiv *
(Auto mode = not active)

Dimmwert AB 13 = *127* 
(Brightness value = FULL)

Lichtansteuerung HD AB 12 = *ALWAYS*


Flash fog lights when flashing high beams
Central Electronics (09) > Access Code = *31347*
Central Electronics (09) > Adaptations > Leuchte12NL LB45 (left fog light)
Lichtfunktion C 12 = *Nebellicht links*
Lichtfunktion D 12 = *Lichthupe generell *
Dimmwert CD 12 = *127*
Dimming direction CD 12 = *maximize *

Central Electronics (09) > Adaptations > Leuchte13NL RB5 (left fog light)
Lichtfunktion C 13 = *Nebellicht rechts*
Lichtfunktion D 13 = *Lichthupe generell *
Dimmwert CD 13 = *127*
Dimming direction CD 13 = *maximize* 


Enable fog lights when high beams on
Central Electronics (09) > Access Code = *31347*
Central Electronics (09) > Adaptations > Leuchte12NL LB45 (left fog light)
Lichtfunktion C 12 = *Fernlicht links*

Central Electronics (09) > Adaptations > Leuchte13NL RB5 (left fog light)
Lichtfunktion C 13 = *Fernlicht rechts*




Very happy with the results. Took about 4.5hrs total, but could get that down to about 2 hours if I had to do it again. Cheers!


----------



## Scooby_VR6 (Jun 12, 2010)

jiggie81 said:


> So i found this harness and bought it. Going to attempt to wire it in to the bcm with the oem lights i bought. I already have the oem switch because i have the rear fog mod. Harness wont be here till January so ill keep everyone updated. I do have a separate harness and switch for back up. Ill install it and if i dont need it for the fogs ill use it for ditch lights or led light bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, What is that single wire for?? Cant get my fogs running


----------



## gauld1 (May 7, 2008)

bhavenga said:


> This post was immensely helpful. Thank you! I ended up following it almost to the letter, and we had almost no issues. Some comments from my experience (on a *2020 Tiguan SE*)*.
> 
> Parts used:*
> 
> ...


Would you happen to know what the IDE Numbers are for the the adaptions. For example allgemeine Scheinwerfer?


----------



## Alexnev (May 24, 2021)

I added oem fogs to my 2020 SE as per instructions on this forum. I used original fogs and covers, got harness from kufatec Germany and got used switch from eBay. Coded myself using vcds. Overall budget about 450$, took 6 hours or so.


----------



## hoppster (Jun 12, 2020)

FYI re: dealer trailer hitch coding: It wiped out my footwell lights and foglight coding. I figured out the footwell lights, but could not get the foglights to work. 

Many thanks to poster bhavenga for the ONE STEP I missed: telling the BCM I had a foglight switch! 


Change light switch type from standard to Fog light enabled
Central Electronics (09) > Access Code = *31347*
Central Electronic (09) > Adaptations > Aussenlicht_uebergreifend > LDS_mit_Nebellict = *YES*


----------



## Dy kreationz (Sep 14, 2021)

Has anyone tired the programming interface from KUFATEC to program?


----------



## Dy kreationz (Sep 14, 2021)

gauld1 said:


> Would you happen to know what the IDE Numbers are for the the adaptions. For example allgemeine Scheinwerfer?


Did you try the programming interface from KUFATEC?


----------



## Dy kreationz (Sep 14, 2021)

hoppster said:


> Kufatec fog light harness installation Instructions say Remove Bumper. I didn't do that, just (gently) pried up outer trim, removed 4 of the underwell screws, and then the front fog light baffles.


Where did you find the instructions mine came without


----------



## gauld1 (May 7, 2008)

Alexnev said:


> I added oem fogs to my 2020 SE as per instructions on this forum. I used original fogs and covers, got harness from kufatec Germany and got used switch from eBay. Coded myself using vcds. Overall budget about 450$, took 6 hours or so.


Was it difficult to code. I tried look in the Denver area for someone to code, but haven't been successful.


----------



## Carlos J (8 mo ago)

Iljata said:


> Euro switch with fogs can be wired to control aux relay. No need to add a second switch. I'm looking to take this route on my GSW. The pin out at the switch matches the MK7 GSW - already tested the rotary switches between my MK2 Tig and MK7 GSW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a jetta 2019 se with no fog lights i buy and after market fogs on ebay and i buy a new switch with fog enable but i dont know on what pin conect the cable i think is the blue and green but im not sure anyone knows where to connect?


----------

